# Dish suit says FTA has few legitimate uses



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Dish filed suit against ViewTech, a distributor of FTA receivers. Much more in this thread in the Dish Network section: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=92752


----------

